# Silver Waltham Pocket Watch



## Jonzjob (Jul 3, 2011)

I inherited a pocket watch that used to be my grandads. Unfortunately it stopped working a while back and I have since found out that the jewl on the ballance wheel that operates the escapement has come out and has been lost. I gave it to a friend who is a watch repairer and he tried to get a replacement jewel. He couldn't..

So now, I am after a bit of advice as to if there is any possibility of getting it repaired?



















One of the problems with it is that I live in France and therefore it may be expensive/alkward to get it back to the U.K. for any repairs. If anyone knows of anywhere in the South of France that would be a big bonus?

It also has a lovely silver double Albert!!


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Hi "Jonzjob", sorry i don't know your name as not seen a post from you in the "Introduce Yourself" forum..........

I don't know of any French watch repairers to be honest, ( apart from Antoine Le Coultre, but i think he is dead now ) as yours is an old watch you will need to source a complete balance as your best and easiest option, to obtain a balance roller would be very difficult and to make one would be highly costly.

I would look to an American repairer but it's not going to be a cheap job...... It looks a lovely watch and hope you get it fixed, some other Forum members may be able to help you

Welcome to the forum anyway









Cheers,

Harry


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

You could try the guys here:-

http://mb.nawcc.org/index.php

as there are many collectors and repairers of American watches on there. 

Mike


----------

